# Help! Rattling noise during acceleration



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

Before any flaming or off hand remarks, please know that I believe this is the best forum section to make this discussion, based off my observations to this point. My car: 2000 VW Jetta GLS 5spd, 2.0L 115hp, ~112k miles, 3rd owner (bought it 8/06 @ 90k miles).
*The problem:*
After the engine has been on and warmed up for a bit (idle or driving for about 5 min), I hear a rattling/vibrating sound emanating from the under body or the lower engine during throttling speeds of approximately 1500 to 2500 rpm. Since I live in a hilly area, I notice it the most when I am accelerating the vehicle up inclines, but I can also achieve it out of gear. It is loud enough to hear when all windows are up. Finally, it may be me, but it seems more severe the longer the engine has been on.
So to recap
-The car must have been on for a bit
-happens only from ~1500 to ~2500 RPM
-happens out of gear, although not as severe
-happens in every gear
Please if anyone can help, let me know! I am actually going to attempt recording the noise and will try to post it. Thank you!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Could it be a rattle coming from the exhaust?
I had a funky rattle just before 3K rpmthat I thought was a heat shield or something and it ended up that my catalytic converter was falling apart on the inside. Call up a dealership and see if you qualify for the warranty/recall item. I see you are @ 112K miles so you should be good. Due to something with government regulations the AEG cat now has to be covered until 120K, I had mine done for free earlier this year.


----------



## sun98gtiVR6 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

i'm thinkin exhaust as well


----------



## 2.slow.dubbin (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sun98gtiVR6)*

i have the exact same thing on my 2.0. iv had it in to a couple different dealers and a private mechanic i trust, no one could find anything wrong. iv checked as well by tapping on the cat with a rubber mallet and no vibration or rattling. all the heat shields are tight i cant figure it out good luck finding yours. but as a after though mine only happens when i give it a bit more then normal gas and its at lower rpms 1500-2400. so low rpm high load situations. ie shifting going up a hill or if i end up in a to high gear in traffic.


_Modified by 2.slow.dubbin at 10:27 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone. I actually suspected the cat too, but some person said 100k is the cutoff, so maybe I should try looking into that.
And 2slow, I'm kind of worried on that front. What if I pay someone to check it out and they find nothing? That would really suck!


----------



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (dmbfan2005)*

So the best information I could find is this, excerpted from EPA420-F-96-020, EMISSIONS WARRANTIES FOR 1995 AND NEWER CARS & TRUCKS. As previously mentioned, it's a *2000* with ~*112k* miles. I've heard people throw out 100k, 120k miles, etc. Also, could PA laws be better? (wondering)
"Design and Defect Warranty Coverage for 1995 and newer light-duty
vehicles:
* Emission control and emission related parts are covered for the
first 2 years or 24,000 miles of vehicle use; and
* Specified major emission control components are covered for the
first 8 years or 80,000 miles of vehicle use.
According to federal law, an emission control or emission related
part, or a specified major emission control component, that fails
because of a defect in materials or workmanship, must be repaired or
replaced by the vehicle manufacturer free of charge as long as the
vehicle has not exceeded the warranty time or mileage limitations for
the failed part."


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (dmbfan2005)*


_Quote »_2000 Jetta/Golf/NB 2.0 L (AEG) Engine Vehicle Catalytic Converter has its warranty extended to 10 years or 120,000 miles due to production deficiencies.


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
mayyybe your heat-shields? mine was doing this and the heat shields where loose.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the exact same problem on my car, not sure if its the same as yours, but on mine the exhaust pipe was hitting the torsion beam around 2000-2500rpm or while sitting at idle on a hill.


----------



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Jay-bee: where did that come from? I'd like to cite it if I head to a dealer and find it's the cat.


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (dmbfan2005)*

my cat has failed and now I think my plugs could be a problem but im not surre because one of my cylinder doesnt sound like it is firing and raw fuel is being dumped out of my exhaust.


----------



## DustinJames (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (dmbfan2005)*

it could be the timing chain check that


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (DustinJames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustinJames* »_it could be the timing chain check that

WTF you talkin about?

_Quote, originally posted by *dmbfan2005* »_Jay-bee: where did that come from? I'd like to cite it if I head to a dealer and find it's the cat. 

Print this off if your dealership is anal about it. I'm sure they already know but it's nice to have something printed out, I don't know if there is an "actual" recall or TSB item # for it:
http://www.epa.gov/OMS/cert/recall/vw2.htm


----------



## DustinJames (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (Jay-Bee)*

no not the timing chain, the alternator fluid. another thing to check is the carb, sometimes they dont get enought oil in it. it doesnt need alot just like, a cup if that.. thats what i did to my car and it worked awesome from there on out! let me know if it worked for you too!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (DustinJames)*

WTF is going on here?


----------



## Darth_B5 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (jaso028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_WTF is going on here?









Lol 
Your CAT is most likely going to be replaced. I'd check into the recall. I have 137k on mine so i just had to pay 400 plus for a new one







.
GOOD LUCK!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (Darth_B5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth_B5* »_
Lol 


have you checked you blinker fluid?


----------



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (jaso028)*

I was a little bit low on the blinker and alternator fluid. I added some synthetic headlight fluid too, that didn't seem to help!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (dmbfan2005)*

@ least you have a sense of humor!


----------



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (jaso028)*

Here we go guys, told you I was going to make a recording of it...I've been really busy recently though and haven't had a chance to get it into a dealer. And oh, BTW, I proppped the throttle down somewhat. Remember, the noise doesn't happen at idle.
Rattling video 1
Rattling video 2


_Modified by dmbfan2005 at 5:27 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (dmbfan2005)*

flex pipe.
i've had this issue as well, my flex pipe was busted. Check that as well.


_Modified by RUbbish at 1:08 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (RUbbish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUbbish* »_flex pipe.
i've had this issue as well, my flex pipe was busted. Check that as well.

_Modified by RUbbish at 1:08 PM 11-10-2008_

O good call my boys 2003 2.0l does this as well... abd his flex pipe is shot.. we are actually replacing that this weekend..


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (dmbfan2005)*

I didn't read all the posts, I've seen a thread where your year model has a recall or service bulletin for the catalytic converter, extended the warranty milage. Search it, it was just a couple of weeks ago or so that I saw it.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Help! Rattling noise during acceleration (jorge r)*

I am assuming you can call the dealler as well? 
but if its on the cat, how would a broken Flex-pipe play into this? 
I know they are 1 piece... or is this like a re-call service??


----------



## 99gtigirl (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

I have a 99 gti AEG w/ 90,000 miles on it and the cat conv. has to be replaced(rattles something fierce), would this fall into the warranty issue?


----------



## vdubgti97 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (99gtigirl)*

i had this on my car got my exhaust looked at turns out we had 2 tighten up my cat cause it was loose get them to look at the heat shield to for it was loose to..


----------



## 99gtigirl (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (vdubgti97)*

The heat shield is already gone. When tapped on, the whole inside of the cat rattles. I don't want to pay for a new cat if it has been recalled. I want to upgrade my exhaust anyway and thought this would be a good time to do it.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (99gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99gtigirl* »_The heat shield is already gone. When tapped on, the whole inside of the cat rattles. I don't want to pay for a new cat if it has been recalled. I want to upgrade my exhaust anyway and thought this would be a good time to do it.

Call up your local dealer and get an appointment. You are well within the mileage limit.


----------



## Sicilian528i (Apr 17, 2012)

*2.0L AEG Catalytic Converter*

I had to replace the cat on my 2000 jetta gls because of the same issue. These cats are not the bead catalyst they used to put in cats, but a monolithic support that has the catalyst impregnated on (yes, I'm a catalyst engineer). The monolith has detached and has broken down into a ball that rolls around inside as airflow is increased and decreased. I purchased the cat online for about $500 and replaced it myself. Good Luck.


----------



## 2.Slow_&_CC (Jul 4, 2010)

I have this same thing on mine and it's a 2002. Unfortunately, I just missed the cutoff (goes through 2001) on the recalls...strange.


----------

